
NASA does not deny the “over $2B” cost of a single SLS launch - hsnewman
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/nasa-does-not-deny-the-over-2-billion-cost-of-a-single-sls-launch/
======
hourislate
> If these costs are amortized over 10 launches of the SLS vehicle during the
> 2020, the per-flight cost would be approximately $4 billion per flight.

and they go on to say

>Moreover, this is just for the SLS rocket's core stage, side-mounted
boosters, and a basic upper stage. Developing and adding the Exploration Upper
Stage will add hundreds of millions of more dollars.

5 billion might be the final dollar figure per launch. I figure Boeing will
still be trying to get it off the ground while Elon is sending and landing
ships on the Moon or Mars.

Nuts....

